
I’m Leaving IBM - miduil
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/06/im_leaving_ibm.html
======
fnord77
3-year vesting I guess :)

~~~
osswid
IBM's 3 year vest schedule on cash retention packages was 10% at 6 months, 10%
at 12 months, 30% at 24 months, and 50% at 36 months. So half of your
retention pay happens on the 3rd year anniversary.

~~~
staticautomatic
That's a really shitty schedule.

~~~
argggg
It's only bad if the company is working toward some sort of an exit strategy.
IBM isn't looking to sell itself, so putting in benefits and pay outs that
encourage long-term retention makes a lot of sense.

------
equalunique
This June 28 was also my last day at IBM. My business unit has been sold to
HCL America, and my team is generally optimistic about the deal.

~~~
z_
Is this the “HCL” of recent Boeing fame?

~~~
equalunique
Indeed.

The part of HCL's business that was related to Boeing is separate from my
team: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-07/ibm-
sells...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-07/ibm-sells-
software-assets-for-1-8-billion-to-india-s-hcl)

------
huxflux
been there, done that

